

Ask HN: Critique my minimalist rss app - georgel

I never got into using a dedicated rss reader, but the death of Google Reader and iOS7 coming out soon, I feel like the market can handle yet another rss reader.<p>I decided to take a 3 day break from my usual projects, and wrote my own iOS rss reader powered with a Node.JS backend for parsing users feeds. 
What I really like about my implementation is the intuitive swipe gestures for marking read&#x2F; favoriting articles, and a ultra fast tap and hold preview mode of articles (no network connection needed).<p>I would love to hear some critique on the idea&#x2F;design. The plan is to have my friends play around with it later today, and release it to the store as soon as its approved.<p>Here is the gallery:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;8UIRf<p>EDIT:
Forgot to mention, there is also a Google Chrome extension I am working on as a companion to the app to easily add more feeds, and track new articles on the desktop.
======
georgel
Quick note: I am still working on the feed manager view, so excuse the messy
top bar. Here is the rough app icon concept
[http://imgur.com/w0mVhXI](http://imgur.com/w0mVhXI)

------
tulipsandvodka
What's the plan to market this? Why should I use this over feedly?

------
ronaldsvilcins
Great!

